# Good team for Pokemon Heart Gold?



## Nic (Apr 13, 2010)

MACHOKE Female 35 Item Macho Brace
Submission
Foresight
Revenge
Vital Throw

TYPLOSION Male 39 Item None
Quick Attack
Lava Plume
Flame Wheel
Headbutt
FARFETCH'D Male 17 Item None (HM Slave for Fly)
Fly
Furry Attack
Knock Off
Aerial Ace
MANTINE Male 17 Item None (HM Slave for Surf)
Surf
Supersonic
BubbleBeam
Headbutt

BELLSPROUT Male 14 Item None (HM Slave for Cut)
Vine Whip
Sleep Powder
Wrap
Cut

FLAAFFY Female 17 Item EXP. Share
Tackle
Growl
Thunder Shock
Thunder Wave

Gym Badges: 6

Current Location:  Johto, Team Rocket Hideout

Yes I will be getting new Pokemon but right now I like how my team is setup.  These are the only three pokemon I need really at this point.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 13, 2010)

In all honesty, I recommend completely removing these HM slaves.  The only HM's you even need anymore are Surf and Fly.  Every single other HM is only used once or twice throughout the game.  Surf and Fly are actually very good moves too.  In the rare event that I ever do need a particular HM, I just go to my PC box and pull out an Onix or Bellsprout.

EDIT: But yeah.  Replace the Mantine with possibly a Lapras or maybe Quagsire?  Replace Farfetch'd with a Dragonite (if you can get one) or Pidgeot.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> In all honesty, I recommend completely removing these HM slaves.  The only HM's you even need anymore are Surf and Fly.  Every single other HM is only used once or twice throughout the game.  Surf and Fly are actually very good moves too.  In the rare event that I ever do need a particular HM, I just go to my PC box and pull out an Onix or Bellsprout.
> 
> EDIT: But yeah.  Replace the Mantine with possibly a Lapras or maybe Quagsire?  Replace Farfetch'd with a Dragonite (if you can get one) or Pidgeot.  But that's just my opinion.


Thanks for the tips.  The Farfetch'd I dislike but I have a fire type so a flying type is really not needed.  I'm probably going to get a pidgey and train it.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 13, 2010)

Mantine isn't really a good HM slave, a better one for water is Sentret (it can learn Whirlpool plus Surf and I think Waterfall).


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2010)

He he he, Flaaffy is loving this ice gym.  =p


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 13, 2010)

Another good thing about Sentret, it can also learn Cut, which clears out space with Bellsprout.


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Another good thing about Sentret, it can also learn Cut, which clears out space with Bellsprout.


Thanks Niko.  Also wouldn't Zizagoon be a good one too?  It can learn surf and I think waterfall if I am not mistaken.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 13, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but I prefer Sentret since you can easily go and catch one out in the wild in HG, instead of having to transfer a Zigzagoon over from D/P/Pt.


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Mantine isn't really a good HM slave, a better one for water is Sentret (it can learn Whirlpool plus Surf and I think Waterfall).


Sentret can't learn them all. I have a Furret on my SS and It can't learn Whirlpool or Waterfall. I think it's Whirlpool though.

And my water Pokemon which knows Surf and Waterfall is Poliwrath


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 13, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to teach it Whirlpool when it's still a Sentret, and I just looked up and it can't learn Waterfall.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 13, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Professor Falken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, nice.  If you need a charmander, I can get one to you.  Fire/Flying type and it's fast too.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 13, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I just looked it up and Furret can learn Whirlpool as well, just not level up.


----------



## Nic (Apr 14, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MUST BE A SHINY CHARMANDER!  Nah just kidding but thanks for the offer, I'll keep in mind about a Charmander on my team.


----------

